# Fungus in TTTF?



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

I have no idea, but my TTTF is yellowing and becoming discolored with spots on the leaves. It looks like a combination of going dormant and/or a fungus is taking over. What is the go to fungicide you guys recommend? The grass has also basically quit growing now that it has gotten warm here.

Is there any harm in applying a fungicide if that is not the problem? I'm sure you want pics, but I am at work and forgot to take some.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Maybe this link can help you --- TURFGRASS DISEASE IDENTIFICATION





Definitely post up pictures when you can. :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Let's see those pictures first. There is definitely harm in applying fungicide, it takes out beneficial fungus as well.

Now in full disclosure, I'm on a preventive fungicide regimen, which is bad, but it's not as bad as the devastation I've seen fungus do to my lawn in past years, so I chose the lesser of two evils.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

If it is Brown Patch then Heritage G is probably the go-to fungicide you want.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)




----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Any help? Looks like Brown Patch but not sure


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm not sure what it is exactly, but it's some sort of fungal disease. I'd recommend applying Headway G asap. Keep it off the Bermuda as it's sensitive to one of the ingredients.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

So these products are really expensive (Headway and Heritage) I am assuming the Bayer and Scotts brands which are much cheaper is junk?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

They are the most effective treatment once disease sets in. A cheaper option would be Patch Pro (propiconazole) applied at 2oz/K as a foliar spray. It will probably do the job, just not as quickly.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> So these products are really expensive (Headway and Heritage) I am assuming the Bayer and Scotts brands which are much cheaper is junk?


Not garbage. They work too, just not as effective and usually don't last as long. I used Bayer's fungicide to squash a rust outbreak pretty quickly. In fact, propiconazole (Bayer's AI) is the same as the more expensive Banner Maxx. Also, propiconazole is one of the AI's in Headway. 
The only one that you won't find in the box store that I'm aware of is Heritage's AI (Azoxystrobin) which happens to be the most effective against the most damaging diseases. I believe it's off-patent as of last year and should drop in price when generics come out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> ...The only one that you won't find in the box store that I'm aware of is Heritage's AI (Azoxystrobin) which happens to be the most effective against the most damaging diseases. *I believe it's off-patent as of last year and should drop in price when generics come out.*


Good to know. :thumbup:


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Thanks all! I went ahead and ordered the Patch Pro, it had lots of positive reviews. Seems a bit more economical, this is my first summer with TTTF and one part of my yard split by the driveway looks amazing. This part of the yard in the pics above just has never looked as good. I've been thinking I had a soil compaction issue and was going to core aerate in the fall but maybe its just a fungus? At least Fescue seed is cheap and if I have to scrap it and start over, I'm ok with that.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Keep the propiconazole off Bermuda. Also, I would advise you keep spraying at 1oz/K every 2 weeks for the remainder of the summer.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I have TTTF and I seem to get rust and a mix of brown and dollar spot each year. This year I tried to put down a fungicide right before the conditions became ideal for it. It's starting to show signs of it but not as bad. I used a cheaper brand that I found at a local garden center. I plan on putting down another application in 4 weeks. Might go with the same brand or I've had success with Scott's fungicide. They don't necessarily clear it but help control the spreading. Depending on what fungus it is a little Nitrogen will help.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

I thought putting down any N in the summer was a No-No with Fescue?


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I put down Milorganite usually around the first week in July. Never have had a problem. It's slow release so doesn't push a lot of growth.


----------

